# Two Cadenzas for Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 20



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Movement I Cadenza






Movement III Cadenza






If my works were published chronologically this would be my opus 1, it is my oldest completed composition that I consider worthy to be listened. I've always had a love for counterpoint which is apparent in both cadenzas.

In measure 28 of the first movement cadenza I combined two themes from the first movement. I was inspired to do this after hearing Fritz Kreisler's cadenza for the Beethoven violin concerto where he also combines two separate themes from that concerto's first movement. Even though it's over a decade old I still consider it one of the most beautiful moments I've yet to produce.

I hope you enjoy it! If anyone would like the sheet music send me a message. Cheers, :cheers:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Impressive. I think it was more successful at the beginning. I think you lingered in the major at bit too long for me, especially close to the end, when it needs more of a set up for the return of the orchestra. The middle part between around 1:30 to 2:30 seemed a bit too rhymically monotonous. Also you played some notes in the natural earlier which makes it sound slightly chromatic to me, when I think it should be straight out minor. But I thought it was interesting. You sure got guts putting your name beside Mozart’s and Beethoven’s.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Impressive. I think it was more successful at the beginning. I think you lingered in the major at bit too long for me, especially close to the end, when it needs more of a set up for the return of the orchestra. The middle part between around 1:30 to 2:30 seemed a bit too rhymically monotonous. Also you played some notes in the natural earlier which makes it sound slightly chromatic to me, when I think it should be straight out minor. But I thought it was interesting. You sure got guts putting your name beside Mozart's and Beethoven's.


I'll put my name next to Beethoven and Mozart but don't take it the wrong way. We should celebrate the fact that these guys were humans, not gods. My intention is never to lift myself up above others but rather to make these great composers human again.

As Mozart intended, I encourage others to write their own cadenzas. Thanks for your response Phil.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

By the way the middle part between around 1:30 to 2:30 that you said was "a bit too rhymically monotonous", that's actually my favorite moment! If anyone wanted to takes parts of the cadenza and add or subtract from it I'm cool with it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arnerich said:


> I'll put my name next to Beethoven and Mozart but don't take it the wrong way. We should celebrate the fact that these guys were humans, not gods.


Well, Mozart anyway.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice work, well done! I thought some of the darker sections didn't quite work, they didn't feel very Mozart to me!
Just my .02!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Nice work, well done! I thought some of the darker sections didn't quite work, they didn't feel very Mozart to me!
> Just my .02!


If you think mine's unmozartian try Alkan's cadenza


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the second more than the first but it's not really my cup of tea


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Ziggabea said:


> I like the second more than the first but it's not really my cup of tea


Thanks for listening.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I didn’t listen to the 2nd cadenza till now, and thought it was great. The integration between left hand and right parts sounded a bit awkward the first few bars, but everything really took off, and is more in keeping with the theme than the first cadenza. I think the middle portion in the first cadenza is too far removed from the mood of the piece.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I didn't listen to the 2nd cadenza till now, and thought it was great. The integration between left hand and right parts sounded a bit awkward the first few bars, but everything really took off, and is more in keeping with the theme than the first cadenza. I think the middle portion in the first cadenza is too far removed from the mood of the piece.


Thanks for listening to the second cadenza! Regarding the first cadenza I completely respect your view point and understand your reasoning. It is a dark piece and that moment in the middle is not like the rest of the movement. But that moment, for me, is so beautiful. The 2nd theme in the bass and the closing theme above it in the piano (a theme Mozart had only the orchestra play). There's also a third voice between the two melodies all going on at the same time. The counterpoint works really well and I have to say it's my favorite part. But it's cool if it's not your cup of tea, I won't hold it against you


----------

